# Sustain pedal problems



## Rossy (Jun 13, 2020)

As I am demoing as many daws as possible before I commit to buying one, I have run into a problem the the wonderful world of the internet can't solve as yet.
If I record piano in reaper or cakewalk, the sustain pedal works fine, if I do the same with cubase or studio one, it dosen't record sustain even though I can hear it. I've have searched every where but can't find a fix even though I have followed many suggestions.

Any input would help as I only have 30 days before the trial ends and I want to give them a good workout.


----------



## Rossy (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is a screen shot of my pedal being pressed and released in studio one. Thanks to Manuel stumpy for showing me how to get here


----------



## harmaes (Jun 13, 2020)

Rossy said:


> As I am demoing as many daws as possible before I commit to buying one, I have run into a problem the the wonderful world of the internet can't solve as yet.
> If I record piano in reaper or cakewalk, the sustain pedal works fine, if I do the same with cubase or studio one, it dosen't record sustain even though I can hear it. I've have searched every where but can't find a fix even though I have followed many suggestions.
> 
> Any input would help as I only have 30 days before the trial ends and I want to give them a good workout.



You can check the event (midi) list of a midi part you created in Cubase to check if cc64 is there. You can also add a controller lane in the midi editor view selecting cc64. I’ve never had an issue with recording sustain so maybe you modified the midi settings ik preferences to exclude CC events?
You can check with midi-ox if cc64 is received on an midi input port


----------

